# Looking for Job in Singapore



## Nila (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have almost 4 years of experience in Java/J2EE . I am looking for a job in Singapore. Can someone advice how to find job in Singapore for java? it would be helpful if anyone can provide me the Singapore consultant details?

Thanks in Advance.

Nila


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

If you are in India, a good start would be the consultants like TCS, Appar, Emerio and the like, who places people here .. 

Otherwise, you can come here and try your luck .. 

Consultant ? Or consultants ?? Well, ever heard of Google my friend ??


----------



## Nila (Oct 30, 2011)

hi,
Thanks for your response. i hav posted my profile to most of the Singapore job portals. But not getting any interview calls for Singapore location. il post my profile to Apar,Emrio also. Is it tough to get a job for java in Singapore? any advice to search a job in Singapore would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

it is anybody's guess as to which is the best way

if you are here, the chances increase as the agents can call you directly

if you are not here, the chances drop, unless you are super-talented enough ..

AS for the rest, no idea ..


----------



## Nila (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## fostercityguy (Jan 7, 2012)

Nila send me your resume. I work for an Mnc company and i m a developer myself. I will post ur resume in referal.


----------



## hsenet (Jan 13, 2012)

fostercityguy said:


> Nila send me your resume. I work for an Mnc company and i m a developer myself. I will post ur resume in referal.


Is there an email ID where i Can correspond to you please?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please do not put email addresses in your posts. If you wish to contact each other via PM.
This can be done once you have made 5 contributions.


----------



## hsenet (Jan 13, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Please do not put email addresses in your posts. If you wish to contact each other via PM.
> This can be done once you have made 5 contributions.


Thank you for the information!


----------

